

Ask HN: Who are the green users? - ahmedaly

Hey guys...<p>I 've been a user here for yrs.. but I did not come here for a while, and now I see that there are green users..<p>When I checked out their profiles, they look like a relatively new users, but I am not sure about it.<p>What is that change that PG made, and why turned those into green? :)
======
gburt
Newly registered users.

